# Male Cat Mounting Male Kitten...HELP!



## FuzzNSmokey311

So I keep catching my Male Cat who is not yet Neutered, ( He is coming up on six Months so I will have him neutered) Mounting my 2 month old Kitten who is also a male. I notice it most when I hear the Kitten squealing, I run over to where he is and Fuzz is on Smokey's back has him held by the scruff of his neck and is crouched over him as if he is trying to have sex with him. I dont know if this is normal in un neutered males, But it's getting a little weird....My husband just caught fuzz mounted on the kitten and this time fuzz was making some crazy noises! 

I just need some advice because this is really weirding me out and I'm going to have him fixed...but should I rush getting him fixed to get him to stop humping my kitten??


----------



## doodlebug

Don't rush, because it may or may not stop it. Kobi does this to Holly pretty regularly and he's neutered. He gets into position and then just looks confused. Fortunately, Holly just sort of rolls her eyes and doesn't get upset. But, basically this isn't all that unusual, lots of cats do this and it doesn't seem to matter to them whether the 'victim' is male or female.


----------



## Chewysmom

Your 5+ month old kitty can be neutered now. The standard used to be to wait until six months old, but has changed to 3+ months (or a minimum of 3 pounds).
For the boys it is a very minor operation, and a very small incision. He should be able to come home the same day with minimal discomfort and a pretty fast healing. You might want to consider doing it ASAP because anytime past 4 months, and males can begin spraying/marking behavior, and once that starts, it will continue past his neutering, but if you catch it before he starts, it never will start. 

Also, the reason he might be mounting your kitten, is because there may be a female in heat nearby, and he is just doing what he has the urge to do. If he got out of your house now and got a hold of a female in heat, he most likely would be able to impregnante her.
Personally, I would keep him away from the kitten until he is neutered, because he is merely acting on his urges, and he will not know if he hurts the kitten. Plus, he might bite hard enough to break skin which can make for a nasty, painful abcess (or other injury) for your little one.

Good luck!


----------



## FuzzNSmokey311

Thanks for the help, I haven't had any problems with him spraying or anything like that. There are two strays around the area that I know of, but He doesn't go outside and is not in the windows when they are open. Can he still sense/smell them even if he doesn't interact with them? I'm going to have him neutered as soon as I can, My vet recently raised their prices on EVERYTHING, Which I don't understand considering how the economy is. But thats another story. 

I know this question may be a bit descriptive but, I've caught him with his "Pinky" out a few times lately mainly when He is grooming himself...When he gets neutered will that stop? Doodle you said that when your cat mounts he is confused, By that do you mean his "Pinky" doesn't come out any more? Sorry if this is a stupid question but this is my first time owning my own cats so I'm kinda learning as I go along. I was under the impression that they just tie his tubes.


----------



## doodlebug

When a male cat is neutered his testicles are removed, this prevents him from producing testosterone (which causes the urges) as well as eliminates the ability to reproduce. 

I never went so far as to investigate whether Kobi's 'pinky' was exposed when he 'mounts' Holly. The confusion is on his face, it's a pretty funny look. However Kobi sometimes exposes his pinky when getting a belly rub. Basically, there are still some instincts in play, but neutering prevents the cat from fully acting on them. 

When I said you don't need to rush to get him neutered, I meant it's not something that needs to be done in the next few days. However, you do need to do it very soon. I doubt he could get a female in heat pregnant at this point. I believe the 6 month age has been chosen because at that point the vast majority of male cats, while beginning to show signs of sexual maturity are not producing sperm yet. However, as his urges become stronger, they will drive him to seek relief, which will include trying to get out of the house to find himself a lady, especially if he can smell a stray girl in heat. So don't delay for any significant amount of time. 

If finances are an issue, here is some info on low cost programs:

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html#pa


----------



## FuzzNSmokey311

Thanks for the info!

I've been looking for some low cost neuter clinics and what not...The local shelter actually has a program where you can buy a Voucher for 15 dollars and its worth 35 dollars towards the neutering of a male cat, My vet charges 76 dollars alone for the neutering and 37 just for going. So I'm going to give the shelter a call and find out more of the details and I may take advantage of the program. I'm not going to delay his procedure longer than I have too. The economy is really hitting us hard right now. Again I thank you all for the advice and answering my questions. I've really been enjoying this forum since I've joined. You are all so nice! :luv


----------



## Chewysmom

FuzzNSmokey311 said:


> Thanks for the help, I haven't had any problems with him spraying or anything like that. There are two strays around the area that I know of, but He doesn't go outside and is not in the windows when they are open. Can he still sense/smell them even if he doesn't interact with them? I'm going to have him neutered as soon as I can, My vet recently raised their prices on EVERYTHING, Which I don't understand considering how the economy is. But thats another story.
> 
> I know this question may be a bit descriptive but, I've caught him with his "Pinky" out a few times lately mainly when He is grooming himself...When he gets neutered will that stop? Doodle you said that when your cat mounts he is confused, By that do you mean his "Pinky" doesn't come out any more? Sorry if this is a stupid question but this is my first time owning my own cats so I'm kinda learning as I go along. I was under the impression that they just tie his tubes.


Male cats can smell a female in heat up to a couple of blocks away. Cats have been known to pull down window screens to escape and mate, if the urge is strong enough. 
RE: the dreaded pinky
Well, your cat does have a penis, and it can still be stimulated, even after neutering. If he happens to do something that feels pleasant while grooming or having his tummy rubbed, he might get a tiny cat "woodie" but don't embarass the poor thing! Just ignore it, and know it's just a part of his anatomy, and part of being a boy. It will most likley not make too many appearances after he gets neutered. Just think of a baby boy who unwittingly gets an erection just because. Same thing here.

When a cat is neutered they actually remove the testicles, which would be considered castration, and the removal of his primary source of testosterone (muscle tissue is another source). 
An equivalent to a cat "vascectomy" (where the "lines" are cut, so no sperm can go from point A to B) is used by breeders sometimes because the cat will still possess all his testosterone, and the urge to mate, but cannot get a female pregnant, and so the breeder may use a cat like this to satisfy his females when they go into heat, but he does not want them to get pregnant, and the resulting cat is called a "Teaser Tom".


----------



## OctoberinMaine

The stuff I'm learning about pinkies is just amazing.  

I've sure never seen Murphy's! Is that common that you catch a glimpse? Murphy's my first male cat, so I'm really undereducated on this kind of thing.


----------



## Chewysmom

October said:


> The stuff I'm learning about pinkies is just amazing.
> 
> I've sure never seen Murphy's! Is that common that you catch a glimpse? Murphy's my first male cat, so I'm really undereducated on this kind of thing.


I've never seen one up close, but I hear they have little barbs all over them, kind of like their tongues... OUCH!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~

Willie's coems out every time he cleans down yonder, Neko's rarely comes out lol. They have barbs on them before they are neutered but after neutering they slowly go away.


----------



## Chewysmom

~Siameseifuplz~ said:


> Willie's coems out every time he cleans down yonder, Neko's rarely comes out lol. They have barbs on them before they are neutered but after neutering they slowly go away.


Wow, interesting!! I never knew that the barbs went away! The kinder, gentler cat penis.


----------



## FuzzNSmokey311

Chewysmom said:


> Wow, interesting!! I never knew that the barbs went away! The kinder, gentler cat penis.


LMAO!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nanook

This thread is hysterical!
Just wanted to add, humping isn't always sexual, it's also simply a show of dominance. Even cats that have been neutered at 8 weeks (common practice here) have been known to hump another cat (Just ask my little Lucy! 8O )
I would go ahead and neuter him as soon as you can though. You don't want to wait until he does start some unwanted male kitty behavior 'cause once it starts, it's very hard to stop and it's gonna be any minute now.


----------



## marie73

Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## nanook

:lol:


----------

